# vitamin B complex and flaxseed oil



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

i've recently started taking both of these following advice from my acupuncturist....but i noticed last night my 'number ones' (sorry if  ) were BRIGHT almost fluorescent yellow!is this normal?

Also - I read on the label of the vitamin B complex tabs that they contain the RDA of folic acid - so should i stop taking the folic acid i'm currently taking individually?

one more question (promise) does anyone know whether or not you should stop taking these if you get a bfp?

i've already posted this on the complimentary therapies board with not much luck - so thought you knowledgeable ladies might be able to help.

S
xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hiya hun, sorry, no idea.  I bet Natasha will reply though. have you checked the prenatal care bored out for any info? xxx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hi, I cant help with your question really, but just wanted to add that I had the same bright yellow problem and just assumed it was the supplemets I was taking

jane x


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

cheers chicks 

blown you some bubbles!

S
xx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

right back at yer !!!


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi - in the past by taking addittional vitamins [niacin and multibiotica (sp)] my (No1) was bright aluminous yellow too and smelt very strong..

When the fertility nurse asked me if I take folic tablets I said no but I take vitamins with folic acid within them.... She said as long as its 400ug... if less you should suppliment.

Currently I take a multi vitamin (also contains 200ug folic acid) , Vitamin C 1000ug, + Folic Acid 400ug. If I fall pregnant I will stop taking multi vitamins and take Folic Acid on its own... due to high dosage of Vitamin A etc... unless someone tells me differently...


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi S,

B12 causes the bright aluminous yellow, when dh first took it he was very concerned but it is nothing to worry about!!

B vitamins are safe to take in pg but I don't know anything about flaxseed oil.

I started acupuncture recently and I have my 2nd session tomorrow, how are you finding it?

Good luck
Tracy xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Hey tracy

thanks for that - it is a bit   when you see it first!! 

good to hear from you  - how are you?

i'm finding the acupuncture really good - a bit painful when she uses particular points but i'm told my body is quite sensitive coz my 'chi' is so out of balance - oops! A part of me was expecting it to produce a miracle and get me my bfp after just weeks, and when it didn't happen I was a bit disappointed but at the same time I think I was so knackered from working early shifts for 3 years my body is going to take a while to get back to 'normal'.
we're taking 3 months 'off' now coz of timings of jabs/taking malaria tabs before we go to Africa in Sept...i'm a bit reluctant to 'waste' this time but at the same time really need to get away from stuff and friends having babies before I go really bonkers!!

What's happening with you right now? have you had your IVF referral yet?

S
xx


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi S,

I have waffled a bit already on the oldies thread!!  

I am waiting to have my HSG before my IVF referral can go off so I phone again yesterday (you have to phone on cd1, or the Monday if it falls on the weekend) but again they can't fit me in this month.  Hopefully they can next month as I will be on hols the following month and although I am not in a hurry for the IVF, I want to start ttc from October.  I want to try naturally for a few months before I try IVF to see if the acupuncture makes a difference.

I am doing ok, the acupuncture is helping as I feel that I am at least doing something positive during our break from ttc.

I hope you are feeling better today.

Love and hugs
Tracy xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sorry to but in....DH's wee has been stronger than normal (so he tells me!), I have him on Wellman, Zinc and Selenium is that why? 

I usually take Flaxseed oil, I think it does the same as Fish oils but is veggie. I've run out but will be stocking up.


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi Kerry,

If the Wellman vits have a high dose of B12 then that would be why.  The multivit dh takes has loads more than the % rda.


----------

